
Show HN: Nodal. An opinionated, full-featured API server for Node 4.0 - keithwhor
https://github.com/keithwhor/nodal
======
webXL
What makes this different/better than Sails.js or total.js?

~~~
keithwhor
Seamlessly integrated migrations + query composition. :)

Edit: Along with being heavily opinionated and adopting ES6 style standards.

